# Cycle computer recomendations, ant compatable



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

I need some recomendations please, I have a trek with Duotrap ANT tech?) and it needs to be capable to download the info for my work fitness vitality program. Not looking to spend a ton (300+), not interested in cadence, HR would be OK. Whats out there thats got the best bang for the buck. Thx.


----------



## BlackBeard (Nov 21, 2011)

I got a Garmin Edge 500 and it works wonderfully. Cost is $250. Long battery life and options to use cadence and HR in the future (if you change your mind).

Edit: Just checked ANT capability and seems to be okay there.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

THX anybody else have have opinions


----------



## CAAD2 (Aug 3, 2011)

You could check the Bontrager (Trek) Node 1 and Node 2, both use ANT+. I haven't tried either one but Im considering upgrade to the Node 2 this spring for HRM and Cadence. Maybe someone else will chime in with experience.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

I got my garmin edge 500 from nashbar for $175. Do not regret buying at all.


----------



## Flatroadz (Nov 22, 2011)

Definitely happy w my Node2.. I never have trouble making connections to my laptop.


Walt


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Using my edge 500 with duotrap


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

+1, using Edge 500 with Duotrap on my Madone 5.9


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

JackDaniels said:


> I got my garmin edge 500 from nashbar for $175. Do not regret buying at all.


best deal I have seen! Mine was $186 (20% off 250, free shipping, no taxes), and I thought that was the best deal.

another vote for Garmin Edge 500.


----------



## flyin (Feb 3, 2012)

Garmin 500, you cant go wrong..to bad everybody is at map now you used to be able to pick them up pretty cheap.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Had the Node 2 for a week and didn't like it. Returned it and purchased a Garmin 500 and it's been great.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

thx all, any 200 owners out there that upgraded to the 500 and why?


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

MerlinDS said:


> thx all, any 200 owners out there that upgraded to the 500 and why?


I don't think that Garmin 200 has ANT+ capabilities


----------



## pakrz (Jun 14, 2012)

A couple of questions if you guys don't mind. 

- What does the Garmin 500 do for me that the Node 2.1 doesn't?

- Excuse the ignorance here, but I'm confused with one aspect of the Garmin 500. What is the point of a speed/cadence sensor if the GPS is capable of tracking speed without it?


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

pakrz said:


> A couple of questions if you guys don't mind.
> 
> - What does the Garmin 500 do for me that the Node 2.1 doesn't?
> 
> - Excuse the ignorance here, but I'm confused with one aspect of the Garmin 500. What is the point of a speed/cadence sensor if the GPS is capable of tracking speed without it?


For one, the GPS cannot track cadence, but also GPS signals are reasonably accurate... but are still locating you with in feet, don't work well when in covered areas (tunnels, lots of big trees) so in general its pretty damn accurate for speed/distance, but not as accurate as number of rotations per minute of a wheel with set diameter.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Motorola Motoactv!

It's the best on the market!


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

pakrz said:


> A couple of questions if you guys don't mind.
> 
> - What does the Garmin 500 do for me that the Node 2.1 doesn't?
> 
> - Excuse the ignorance here, but I'm confused with one aspect of the Garmin 500. What is the point of a speed/cadence sensor if the GPS is capable of tracking speed without it?


From what I can see on the web site, the Node 2 is just a cycling computer. Its doesn't have GPS or the ability to upload your ride to the web like the Garmin. having the ability to track all your rides, progress and "compete" using Strava is a big difference.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

scryan said:


> For one, the GPS cannot track cadence...


For two, the GPS cannot track speed if your bike is mounted to a trainer but the speed/cadence sensor can


----------



## pakrz (Jun 14, 2012)

I didn't even think about tracking speed on a trainer. Makes sense. When out on the road and connected to the speed cadence sensor, it seems to me the 500 would be getting speed data from both the GPS and the speed sensor at the same time. Does they interfere with one another or is it defaulted to one automatically?


----------



## ryan141 (Mar 21, 2012)

I just got a Garmin 800 and it blows my Node2 away. I really like viewing my ride info on my laptop after a long or tough ride. I should have gotten this a few years ago.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

Garmin. Whether it be a Forerunner 305 and up, or an Edge 500 and up the Garmins are hard to beat. With the fact that the edge 500 are getting reasonable in price, I'm looking to update from my Forerunner 305 currently. If you might ever want to start training with power the Forerunner 350 (edit actually its the Forerunner 310xt not the 350) and the Edge 500 are the lowest you want to go in the line though.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

pakrz said:


> I didn't even think about tracking speed on a trainer. Makes sense. When out on the road and connected to the speed cadence sensor, it seems to me the 500 would be getting speed data from both the GPS and the speed sensor at the same time. Does they interfere with one another or is it defaulted to one automatically?


The speed/cadence sensor is primary.


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

I do like my Garmin 500, but I've just order a Motorola MotoActiv. I will do a review after I use it. There are a few things about the Garmin 500that is irritating, like some of the information stalls out in the middle of the ride. Not devastating, but annoying.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a couple of Garmins, but I have been using the Motoactv for about a month now. If you don't need to record rides over 5-6 hours, I would say that's a solid choice. It had a wrist strap, an arm band, or a bike mount available.
The pluses? Built-in mp3 player (8 or 16 gig), Bluetooth low power for syncing text or incoming calls with an android phone or wireless headphones, wireless transfer of updates and workout sync, ant+ compatibility, and a lot of customization ability.
The minuses? battery life if you have everything going may not last a century unless you turn Bluetooth and the mp3 player off. It's large on the wrist, it's sized similarly to an ipod nano.

Motorola MotoActv GPS Fitness Tracker and Music Player Review - Watch CNET's Video Review


----------



## pakrz (Jun 14, 2012)

The Garmin 500 showed up today. It works like a champ and I'm blown away at all the options it has. Beats the hell out the Cat Eye Strada Wireless it replaced. It picks up the GPS in about 10 seconds, even from inside the garage. It linked up beautifully with the DuoTrap and the HR monitor that came with my Ironman Triathlon watch. 

Can't say enough about it. Thanks for all the advice I found through these forums.


----------

